# best way of removing head badge rivets ??



## JKT (Jun 20, 2014)

has anybody had good luck removing the little spiral head badge rivets with out damaging the head badge???   thanks, John


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 20, 2014)

I remove the fork, then tap them out from the inside of the head tube.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 20, 2014)

Metacortex said:


> I remove the fork, then tap them out from the inside of the head tube.




+ this:






It'll typically push it out enough to get pliers on it from the front.


----------



## JKT (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks Metacortex and jpromo !! it worked great !! although I used a cotter pin puller tool.... pretty much the same as the screw driver shown.. but pointed with a screw driver handle. thanks again, John


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2014)

This is what I came up with. Not super cheap but serves two purposes.
Take your rivet press.



Pull your dies out for your rivets then take a spoke nipple and some tape for filler and thread in a piece of spoke to make one of these.



Now its ready to just push from the inside out.



Works like a dream! The dang things come out with almost no effort.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe my Rollfast had slotted screws, have not looked in a while and if it did I used a butter knife either way.

Not very scientific, but the same ones went in with the new blue badge.


----------

